# A6 2.8 Gear shifting prob.



## originalgoast (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey all,
I have had my A6 for just over a year now and I have had my few probs along the way but this one has me baffled. 
Well here is whats happening. This started one day when I put the car into reverse and it didnt do anything then all of a sudden it slammed into reverse. And on the computer it showed an solid line where the gears whould show up. And now the car will not go above 4th gear. And it also seems to be having some prob's shifting into other gears while driving. This is killing my gas mileage. I am going to take it to the audi dealer to see whats up soon. But i wanted to see if anyone else has had this problem before. To give me a heads up for what it is. Thanks.


----------

